# 24hr of LeMans tour 2012



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Another year, another Le Mans tour, plenty of pics so hope you enjoy!

The Baron










JDM TME & Trophey










Early start!










Obligatory Dover shot


























































































































































Started erecting the worlds biggest tent










Dropped one of the Clios wheels off at 'Top Garage' as it had picked up a puncture










Camp LURD










Cliosports, not many clios...



















Final qualifying









































































Arty





































Properly French village out the back of the circuit










Genuine Citroen DS driving past!









































































Fan of this!










Gangster!



















French tut!



















So we started mad friday with a colossal bollocking from security...



















Mad friday starts with a mad tent!








































































































































What goes on tour goes on Facebook.... apparently!












































































































































































Abit vulgar










Walked down to the Pistonheads meet...




































































































!!!














































E-tron mock up










Deltawing, designed by a brit of course.



















The rain makes going to the trap difficult sometimes...










This year we managed to keep hold of the Golden Chat!










Typical of the weather, black over Bill's mothers










And pretty nice in the other direction!





































Plenty of ingenuity on the start/finish straight!










And then there is Ingenuity to the MAX!!!









































































Then maraudered through the campsites...

Camping in the Mac























































Bluebird TURBZ













































































































Busy!










Winning Audi, Podium and convenient Union flag!





































Obligatory team shot!










Picked up some team wear










Final evening in Le Mans town centre





































Back on the Ferry monday night!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice photo tour mate. Please bin the tiger costume though. Now. 

:thumb:


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Some cracking photos - really enjoyed looking through them. Looks like you had fun!


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

epic photos and what looks like a mental weekend! need to go one day


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Ns1980 said:


> Nice photo tour mate. Please bin the tiger costume though. Now.
> 
> :thumb:


Factor 50 wasn't working so I had to cover up in the sun ha ha ha....



EddieB said:


> Some cracking photos - really enjoyed looking through them. Looks like you had fun!


Fun every year Eddie!!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Some great shots mate, looks like a cracking trip as well :thumb:


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Excellent photos there, been a few times myself but couldn't make it this year, one of the greatest shows on earth.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for sharing some great pics, I did Le Mans twice as part of a race team, private flights, passes everywhere, sounds like a boast but you've done it the right way, the only way to have true fun:thumb:


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Last went there 2005 in 996 Turbo in convoy with Porsche wilmslow. About 20 cars plus took truck with all gear in had fab time like you did. 3or 4 got done for speeding:-( great pictures cheers:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

carrera2s said:


> Last went there 2005 in 996 Turbo in convoy with Porsche wilmslow. About 20 cars plus took truck with all gear in had fab time like you did. 3or 4 got done for speeding:-( great pictures cheers:thumb:


I was there in 05. It was very very hot.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Cheers guys, 5th year in a row for some of us now and no intention of stopping!

Every year it gets better and better too :thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## nick1275 (Jun 7, 2007)

thats my mates m5, i was in it at the time!


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Some brilliant shots, what set up are you using??, (am newly learning). Really captured the atmosphere in some of them mate, and makes me miss the evo aswell.lol

rick


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

nick1275 said:


> thats my mates m5, i was in it at the time!


Love M5 tourers! Got a couple of it, that one was the best angle with the crowd etc :thumb:



cossierick said:


> Some brilliant shots, what set up are you using??, (am newly learning). Really captured the atmosphere in some of them mate, and makes me miss the evo aswell.lol
> 
> rick


Im using an ageing EOS 450D Rick, alot of shots are with a 10-22mm USM canon wide angle and thats the difference. This year I shot mostly in RAW which is why it took me a week to get through 1500 photos 

Wish I had taken more of the race but this year savoured the atmosphere over mucking about with the camera every 15seconds!

Thanks again!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I was directed here from another thread and I'm so glad I was. This was an epic road trip and so well documented with your excellent photos. You have really captured the atmosphere of the whole event not just the race itself. Just a suggestion but thse pics would work really well if you made a photobook of you road trip. I've made up a few in the past of various holidays and events and they are really good to keep. I use the company below and found them excellent every time.

http://www.photoworld.co.uk/10-pound-off/?gclid=CKXl0JrK9bACFYcPfAodjAIyOQ


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> I was directed here from another thread and I'm so glad I was. This was an epic road trip and so well documented with your excellent photos. You have really captured the atmosphere of the whole event not just the race itself. Just a suggestion but thse pics would work really well if you made a photobook of you road trip. I've made up a few in the past of various holidays and events and they are really good to keep. I use the company below and found them excellent every time.
> 
> http://www.photoworld.co.uk/10-pound-off/?gclid=CKXl0JrK9bACFYcPfAodjAIyOQ


Cheers man!

Here are my 'reports' if you like from

2011

and

2010


----------



## nick1275 (Jun 7, 2007)

you havnt got any of a stickered up 3 series beemer that was behind us in the m5 have you?


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

I Usually do the below as ive one made here in the loft :lol:










Missed out this year as i changed jobs and couldnt get time off but my parents live 20minutes from track. My Dads been going last 30 years so i think he planned the house to be close but not to close lol


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

How much fuel did you burn then? 

One and only time there in 2010, next year i must go on a roadtrip.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

nick1275 said:


> you havnt got any of a stickered up 3 series beemer that was behind us in the m5 have you?


Colour, and varient? I took alot of pics and was going mad out near Blu Sud with the cam so may have something!



edthedrummer said:


> How much fuel did you burn then?
> 
> One and only time there in 2010, next year i must go on a roadtrip.


I've forgotten off the top of my head now but given two of our cars were Evos we trundled there at 55-60 most of the time bar the occasion bwaarp with other Le Man-ers

550-600miles each way including Paris on the way back plus maybe 100miles worth of nobbing about at LeMans and after some quick sums based on a guestimate of 25MPG over the majority I think we spent ITRO of £300 on fuel in my car between 3 of us. Ferry was £39 return.


----------



## nick1275 (Jun 7, 2007)

Xploit said:


> Colour, and varient? I took alot of pics and was going mad out near Blu Sud with the cam so may have something!


black on an 06/56 plate, was right behind us in a convoy


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

S63 said:


> I was there in 05. It was very very hot.


S63 it was very hot mate! :thumb:


----------

